# Binaca Breath Drops and Barking



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

I don't know if this will work for SA but I can share with you something that has worked for whining / barking out of boredom.

When I first got my Shepherd Pit mix (Layla) I went to UC Berkeley. Layla would go to class with me every day. I had several 90 minute classes with hours to play in between. Ninety minutes for a pup to sit quietly is tough and occasionally she'd start making noise. 

A trainer told me about Binaca breath drops. I put one drop on her tongue two days in a row. She'd spend the rest of the time trying (quietly!) to get the taste out and after that I only had to open the bottle and she'd hush right up.

I hope no one thinks that's torture. She was an awesome dog and because she learned early to fit into my life, she was able to go to work with me later and sit at my feet, play with visitors, etc., instead of being left home alone her whole life. She DID get plenty of exercise (we hiked 3-4 miles every morning before work!) which certainly helped.

Anyway, thought the Binaca secret might be helpful.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My friend used binaca for barking and told me the same thing. I had a problem with that because it reminded me of when my friends mom would put tabasco in her mouth. I'm glad it worked for you I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

LOL Suzi, my friend's mom did the same until he started drinking tabasco straight! He loved it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mandy, when do you apply the bianca, right when they start barking? my Jasper doesn't bark out of boredom but when the mail comes, or squirrels pass by or a car passes us on a walk. I am not sure it would work for that.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

In operant conditioning terms this is what's known as positive (not good) punishment. Same principle as shock collar. Here are the downfalls of using punishment when it comes to dog training. http://abrionline.org/article.php?id=173


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> In operant conditioning terms this is what's known as positive (not good) punishment. Same principle as shock collar. Here are the downfalls of using punishment when it comes to dog training. http://abrionline.org/article.php?id=173


Well there you go. I would think Binaca breath is a tad less tortuous than a shock collar but then a tap on the butt is also less harmful than a beating but the principle follows and my daughter gets neither.

Thanks for your input, Dave. Soleil will benefit from a wiser mom with your help!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Divaskychick said:


> Well there you go. I would think Binaca breath is a tad less tortuous than a shock collar but then a tap on the butt is also less harmful than a beating but the principle follows and my daughter gets neither.
> 
> Thanks for your input, Dave. Soleil will benefit from a wiser mom with your help!


Exactly. Like it says "Even when punishment seems mild, in order to be effective it often must elicit a strong fear response, and in such cases, the fear response can generalize to things that sound or look similar to the punishment. Punishment has also been shown to elicit aggressive behavior in many species of animals.6 Thus, using punishment can put the person administering it or any person near the animal at risk of being bitten or attacked".

And not sure of if this article mentioned it but punishment can erode the trust that the dog has towards the person administering it.

This is not to say that punishment is never used by "positive " trainers , it is. More often in the form of negative punishment , but that's another topic. LOL


----------

